# Getting my puppy tomorrow!



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this forum. I am bringing home my Hav puppy tomorrow, and can't wait. This will be my first puppy, ever, so I am alittle anxious. He's about 12 1/2 weeks old, and my kids and I are excited!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Diane. What will his name be? Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

We haven't decided on a name, we're tossing around Stormy or Teddy. My daughter will have the final decision on the name, as I'm hoping it will be her dog.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

You will all fall in love. Can't wait to see him! What color is he?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

What an exciting time! It is a great adventure you will never forget.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Bring your camera!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, tomorrow! We'll be looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome, congrats, and bring your camera. We're photo hounds here, pun intended.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how exciting!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How exciting for you and your family! You will love your Hav and the Hav will become your dog not your daughter's dog. 

Pictures please...................or at least a description????? Please................


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good job on finding us before bringing your pup home tomorrow. You should spend the night reading through all the threads and learn that the most important rule, no LAW, is to post LOTS OF PICS!!!!!!


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the well-wishes! I hope tomorrow goes well! Yes, I will put fresh batteries in the camera tonight! Stormy/Journey/Teddy (won't pick the name till we see him tomorrow) is mainly white, with some silver patches. Sorry, I don't know all my dog terms yet. 
I will try to post pix, I'm pretty digital-camera-illiterate, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

how exciting. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME & CONGRATULATIONS!!! Tomorrow is going to be quite a day! Have fun!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome Diane! I'm sorry I didn't spot you sooner!

Where are you located? I'm in Lincoln. Where is your puppy coming from? Of course we can't wait to hear all about him and I think it's already been mentioned...pictures please!

Hav a wonderful day tomorrow!
Beverly


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Beverly,
I'm in Holdrege which is SW of Kearney. We are getting our Hav from a breeder in Kearney. And frankly, now, I"m starting to freak out over the potty training!! The breeder said they are doing 6-7 hours at night, with no potty breaks. Can I expect the same during the day? Unfortunately, he will be home alone for about 8 hours a day M-Th, and 6 hours on Fridays.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! There's not much better than bringing home a new puppy


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Diane,
Others might have a different opinion, but I don't think there's any way a young puppy can go that long without going out. Are you going to set up an ex-pen area with pee pads for him during the day while you're gone? That seems to work the best for most people in that situation.

It doesn't have to be large, but maybe have his crate in there for him to sleep in, the pee pads, some water and toys. Is he using pads now? Would it be possible to have a neighbor or someone come in and check on him during the day over lunch or something? 

Beverly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Isn't there a rule of thumb that a puppy can hold it for up to an hour for every month old he is? Like, a 2 month old can hold it for no more than 3 hours; a 3 month old/4hours?

But, that doesn't seem realistic when you get to 4 months/5hours....hmmmm, never mind.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy! Where are the pics?? lol

Ryan


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on getting your new puppy! I just got mine last Sunday, and take him out to potty every half hour to an hour. Any longer than that and that's how *I* get accidents. I do take him potty right before bed and then he'll sleep about six hours before having to go out again.
A Kearney breeder would have been much closer than Colorado, but I'm glad I got Sammy, and had a wonderful experience with my breeder. I hope you have the same!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We took Dexter out every 45 minutes (timer) or there would be accidents when we first got him home. We have a gated area for the kitchen when Dexter needs to be left alone. 

Teach him how to use the pee pads before he knows he can tear them up and play with them. You will have accidents during the day, just count on it whether you are home or not. 

Restrict water after 7PM; We go outside every 2 hours now (Dexter is 5 months old). Dexter was crashing at night about 8:30PM; Last potty break after 10PM, whether he wants to go or not. Potty breaks after meals, naps, play, first thing in morning and last thing at night.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nebraskahavmom said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum. I am bringing home my Hav puppy tomorrow, and can't wait. This will be my first puppy, ever, so I am alittle anxious. He's about 12 1/2 weeks old, and my kids and I are excited!


Welcome Diane , here is a good article to read. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy’s-first-week-home-8-9-weeks


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got both of mine when they were 11 wks and they both slept through the night - from about 10pm to 7am. They still go out before bed, about 9 or 10pm and then go out about 6am. I was lucky to be able to take them to work with me and trained them to pee pads that way, which they still use.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

irnfit said:


> I got both of mine when they were 11 wks and they both slept through the night - from about 10pm to 7am. They still go out before bed, about 9 or 10pm and then go out about 6am.


Ah, that would be heaven


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

On the 2 or 3rd night. Dexter was sleeping from 10PM to 6:30AM. He will go longer now in the morning, we usually get out of bed before Dexter does any way and if we go to the bathroom at 4 or 5:30am, then it is only fair to take Dexter out also. My dh is soooooooooo good!

This way, we also sleep later in the morning. But, stopping the liquids after 7pm works wonders! Oh! Dexter drinks with one of the hanging water bottles, not from a bowl inside; I have been using a bowl outside near the front porch and Dexter loves the water after playing. 

Havs are such a joy and so comical to watch play and investigate things.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How exciting your puppy is coming home!
I'll look forward to hearing more about all the fun you're having.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh so excited for you. Can't wait to see pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! Can't wait to see pictures!:bounce:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Diane!! Can't wait to hear more. 

Sheri, I never did believe in that 'rule' because I sure as heck could never make Ricky wait that long at those ages! lol As a couple of people have already mentioned, I also used to take him out every 45 mins. or so all day long although I didn't really look at the time. It was a LOT for sure! He didn't have a pen or larger area though. We had his crate in the gated kitchen and the room was too large a space at such a young age. It took me a while to get the toilet training down and I was home every day, all day. 

Beverly has some great sugg'ns.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, we've had Stormy home for about 25 hours, and have had one accident. But I partly blame me, cuz it had be a few hours since he had been out. He slept all night, in his crate, in my daughter's room, and only whimpered a little bit. And slept thru the night with no potty breaks! So that was awesome!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Diane.....WHERE ARE PICTURES OF STORMY?? :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! Let's see the little guy already?!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Pictures please!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

nebraskahavmom said:


> Well, we've had Stormy home for about 25 hours, and have had one accident. But I partly blame me, cuz it had be a few hours since he had been out. He slept all night, in his crate, in my daughter's room, and only whimpered a little bit. And slept thru the night with no potty breaks! So that was awesome!


Yes that is awesome. We have had Bentley a month and I can't even count the accidents we have had.

Even more awesome....pictures....pretty please.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nebraskahavmom said:


> Well, we've had Stormy home for about 25 hours, and have had one accident. But I partly blame me, cuz it had be a few hours since he had been out. He slept all night, in his crate, in my daughter's room, and only whimpered a little bit. And slept thru the night with no potty breaks! So that was awesome!


congrats Diane . Just one thing , I would take him out more frequent. I know it hurts but I would get up with him once in the middle of the night for awhile.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats and welcome, Diane. 

One FYI - puppies can hold it to sleep through the night much longer than during the daytime. Their systems go into rest mode at night and under most circumstances they can sleep thru the night at a very young age. If they have been overfed, have too much water late, or have an upset stomach, they'll wake and have accidents, but if all is healthy, your nights will be restful.

During the day, follow the potty training advice on many threads here...out the door every hour, get so they know what "go potty" means, reward a good potty outside with treats, etc. If you will use pads and outdoors, he may have some confusion at first, but will figure it out. Oh, and some pups/dogs wont pee and poop in the same place. So pads become doubled. And if your pup shreds the pads try out the UGODOG or WIZDOG pad holders. LIfesavers.

Most importantly have fun and love!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats! Wow, he seems to be doing really well! When we got Baxter, he could go 6 hours at night, but only a couple during the day. They can go longer at night because they are in a less active state. (Plus, cutting off water after 7:00 helps as well...)

Until I could really trust Baxter, I took him out every hour during the day. When we had to go to work I confine him to a smaller room (our laundry room) with a pee pad. (He is not crate trained.) He didn't take to any toys or treats until just recently.... FINALLY started liking his Kong (since I found the XS size) and the Nina Ottosson toys have been great. Gosh though, that first day---leaving him home alone was soooo hard. My students heard me talk about how worried I was about him all day.  Keep us posted about how that goes....
Joanne 

P.S. Can anyone help me figure out how to post an avatar pic? I posted one to my profile (like when you click on baxterboy it'll come up) but it doesn't show up when I post a reply...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go to the User CP, then edit your signature picture thingy, make sure you accept. Oh! The picture has to be pretty small.



baxterboy said:


> Congrats! Wow, he seems to be doing really well! When we got Baxter, he could go 6 hours at night, but only a couple during the day. They can go longer at night because they are in a less active state. (Plus, cutting off water after 7:00 helps as well...)
> 
> Until I could really trust Baxter, I took him out every hour during the day. When we had to go to work I confine him to a smaller room (our laundry room) with a pee pad. (He is not crate trained.) He didn't take to any toys or treats until just recently.... FINALLY started liking his Kong (since I found the XS size) and the Nina Ottosson toys have been great. Gosh though, that first day---leaving him home alone was soooo hard. My students heard me talk about how worried I was about him all day.  Keep us posted about how that goes....
> Joanne
> ...


----------

